# What to do?



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Sorry about the long post but I have a very hard time making a decision.

A month ago I lost my beautiful boy to cancer and it has been the most horrific experience of my life and I miss him so so much. 

Now I have decided to adopt a new Cat and Saturday and today I visited the local shelter to look at all the many cats that needs a home. 

I find it horrible difficult to choose though since they are all adorable. I actually thought that it would be easy and the cat would choose me (Like my Cartman). Three of the boys certainly did but I have a feeling that they are just outgoing loving cats that has not been at the shelter for long. 

So I am sitting here with a feeling that I want to give one of the shy cats a chance. In particular I am thinking about a little girl called Maya. She came in as a young kitten and has been at the shelter for over a year (She is the cat they have had for the longest time). She does not like strangers and she certainly does not like me but the staff has reassured me that she is very loving and sweet when she gets to know you. She seems depressed and just hides under a blanket.

They told me that she had been out with an old lady before that sent her back, but the staff did not feel like the the lady had given her a proper chance (She also sent the next cat back  which was a easy cat) The staff was very excited that I am considering Maya and said that if I could not make it work with her after a month they would take her back and I could choose a new cat. But this will be Maya's last chance! Herein lies my dilemma!

I find it a horrible pressure, since what if it is my fault that it did not work. I am not so experienced in being a cat owner, I have only ever had Cartman and he was the easiest outdoor cat in the world.
Whereas Maya is his totally opposite being a shy indoor cat who needs way more patience and security. So if I f'**k it up poor Maya will have to leave this world! But then again if I can make it work it would be so great to see Maya loving life! 

There is also the more safe choice in a little black 2 year old girl called Freja she is very loving and very smart but no one seems to want her either as she has been at the shelter for 6 months. She is a safe choice but more likely to find a home than Maya.

The cat that I am most in love with is a boy called Leopard and he has also been at the shelter for 6 months. He is so fun and reminds me a lot of my Cartman. This is actually my biggest issue with him as I would always compare him to my boy and and Cartman would always win. Also I think Leopard would love being an outdoor cat but I want an indoor since I cannot be certain I will always be able to provide that option for him (as I predict I will move around a little the next 10 years)

So right now I am at a lost and so sad because I want to save all the cats but mostly I just want my boy back! Maybe I am just not ready!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry Im going to be of no help  but did'nt want to read & run.

Its a hard decision to make but Im sure you will come to the right one, good luck & let us know how you get on  x


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

would taking 2 be out of the question?


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Yes right now I think it would  for financial reasons I think it will be best. I want to feed my new cat an organic raw diet since I am going to do my damnedest to never have a cat with cancer again.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

could they give advice on who to pair? one of my kitties is shy, but very loving to me - shes a secret softie!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

foodwise - feeding two is generally cheaper than one as you can bulk buy and save (just freeze into portions if feeding raw)

otherwise, out of Freja and Maya - I would probably *personally* go for Maya but you just have to follow your heart.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Shy cats can be rewarding in their own ways - the two torties I had have both been really scardy cats - the first was a feral and I rescued her as a child when she was about 12 weeks old when she was living in our hen house. She was always wary of strangers and hid whenever we had visitors, but she loved me. She calmed as she aged and eventually even let men stroke her.

My second tortie I have now is the most gorgeous looking girl and I love her to bits, but boy is she shy. However, when we have a breakthrough it is all the sweeter. She doesn't like feet and runs away from us most of the time BUT if you catch her on the bed and call her name she absolutely loves a stroke and purrs like a motorbike. She loves attention but most of the time is too scared to come and get it - it a case of catching her in a good mood when you can. She tells us when one of the other cats wants something and is definitely bonded. We feel so privileged when she comes and sits with us on the sofa and after 2 years it is getting better. I can now feed her treats from my fingers rather than dropping it near her on the floor. And the sense of reward is immense. 

Basically, I'd go for it - give her loads of time and space (I ignore Bessie a lot of the time when she is being scardy - letting her be and allowing her to be fearful), feliway helps greatly. The rewards will be immense - very very few are as bad as Bessie and I wouldn't swap her for anything.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I don't want to make you feel guilty if you don't, but I would definitely take on Maya - this is entirely personal. Just the thought of the poor little thing being there for a year, with no-one seeming to take an interest, would be enough for me.

My last two moggies were very friendly and lapcats, and I loved them for it. I now have two Egyptian Maus, and they most definitely are not lapcats! Sinbad is OK being picked up for short periods, but Napoleon has always been very timid and skittish, hard to get close to - but that makes it all the more rewarding when he lets me get close, and purrs beautifully when I stroke him. As he gets older, he is becoming less of a scaredy cat.

I would also consider getting two cats from the shelter, if there is any way you can make that happen. There is a very good chance that another companion cat would help Maya to gain more confidence and to have a happier life. Please let us know what you do!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I probably would go for Maya - all it takes is a lot of patience and love and she will come round. I think for a cat like Maya I would start off by providing her with a lot of "safe" places to go to initially (nice cat climber with a bed or two higher up), perhaps an igloo style bed somewhere else and so on (mind a simple cardbox is just as attractive to the cat, if not us!). Allow her to come out in her own time. Put her food down and leave her. Just talk quietly to her all the time if you are in the room with her. Don't make much eye contact at the beginning. Then start trying to interact perhaps with wand type toys and try playing with her. This way she gets to interact but still at a distance. If you can pet her at any point do but don't overdo it and when she does something good like come out to eat or use the litter tray just praise her quietly. Find out if she enjoys being groomed - that helps build a bond. Invest, as previously suggested in Feliway diffusers and spray for the first few weeks whilst she would be finding her paws. 

It may take months or longer before she truly comes around but when you get that first purr or she would come to you the first time you would feel like you won the lottery!

But for all that - follow your heart and get the cat you really want.

Keep us updated.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think If it was me I would give Maya a chance of a loving home.
To think she has been stuck in there for a year and then that lady taking her back as well
She will be so different from your cartman which will be a good thing.
She might take a while for her to get use to you but i am sure with a lot of love and care she will gradually come round.
There is also a lot of help and advice on here waiting for you if you need it.

If you wanted to go for two cats then i would get advice from the rescue which would go better personality wise with Maya.


Good luck and keep us up dated.


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

About 15 years ago, my wife and I adopted two moggies from a rescue; they were about 2 years old at the time and, although not related or rescued together, they were stuck in the same cage and were snuggling up to each other. Would we like one of them we were asked. Well, we didn't have the heart to separate them and took both - sneaky shelter!

Both were severely traumatised and terribly shy - we suspect from dreadful abuse at their old homes. It took at least a year before they wouldn't hide from us, and many years thereafter before they wouldn't hide from strangers. In fact, one of them was still a bit of a scaredy cat 13 years later. I remember the sense of satisfaction I felt when they first decided to sleep on our bed about two years after we took them on. They both passed away a couple of years ago, after spending about 13 years with us and so were about 15 at the time.

They were hard work in the early years but with love and understanding there's no reason why Maya could not transform from a scaredy cat to a well adjusted lady. Personally, with my experience of difficult cats, I would not hesitate to take on the challenge but that's just me. If you have a patient nature, then I would say go for it.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would say Maya needs your help the most, and honestly the shy cats become absolutely wonderful when they come round, even if it might take them a little longer to do so


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I would have to go for Maya too. Im a sap for a sad story :lol: but to me she is the most in need and if you have the time and the patience to give this girl a second chance at a forever home with a loving environment she will appreciate it forever. Even if she never fully comes round to people and is forever a scaredy cat with strangers you will have loved her and given her the best shot at this life.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I think only you can decide whats best for you and you shouldn't take any of them if you really dont feel ready but if it were me I would choose Maya AND a young kitten - cats that have been in shelters for like a year can tend to close down with strangers coming and going all the time and with some time, patience and lots of love most will usually turn into wonderful loving cats and you get a stronger bond as its taken the extra effort to get there!

As for the kitten, kittens are wonderful unafraid little adventurers and even the most solidly grumpy cats will 99% of the time warm to a kitten and some that have had awful pasts will revert back to a playful kitten nature as they never knew how to be a kitten in the first place!

However I really would say it is also possible she may never warm to you, she may never really warm to anyone so if you decided to take her on I would say be prepared to accept that may be just the way she is and you would need to be able to love her as such as to take her on and then take her back again after a month would actually be worse for her than if she'd never left.

Big decisions, can you not say visit a few times and be allowed to sit with them for a while? - it may help you decide as you'll get to see a little more of their personalities x


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all for all of your answers  it has giving me a lot to think about. It seems the consensus is on giving Maya a home. I have to be honest that she has been in my mind ever since I heard about her. I just hope I can make her a happy cat  that is my worst fear  having an unhappy pet! Cartman was always so unbelievable chuffed with life, although could be very moody when things did not go his way  which was mostly the weather since he was spoiled rotten. But if I can make this little sweetheart interested in life I know it will be so rewarding. Cartman was a stray and giving him a loving home has been the best thing that has ever happen to me. He actually started out being not much of a lapcat but this last winter he practically spent at my lap getting belly rubs. 

I like the idea of getting a kitten with her if that can make her more playful  she is still so young. Although I really should not be getting two cats! One of the staff told me that Maya would allow her to pet her and that she would become so relaxed that she would almost fall out of her arms. So she diffidently have it in her to be comfortable with people  I just hope she will like me.

I just cannot believe no one has given her a home after a whole year living at a shelter  that is all she knows about life (living in a cage). Poor girl! I still need to think a little more about this. Right now I am a emotional wreck because I miss Carty so much so I need to be certain that I make the right decision - but my heart bleeds for that little girl. And if/when I take her home there is absolutely no way I will bring her back. Killing healthy cats is just not okay in my book!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

This is a picture that the shelter has taken of Maya. Is she not cute?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

beautiful eye colour! 

I really think itll be amazing what she will be like when given a secure loving home. It might take her a little while (and probably why the other woman returned her) but, shes only a year old ish, and she will have a long loving life ahead of her I am sure!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Dont know what it is but theres always something about long thick white whiskers that I just love! Especially when they yawn :001_wub:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Alfride said:


> This is a picture that the shelter has taken of Maya. Is she not cute?


She's beautiful, can't imagine why no one has taken her in yet. I say Maya for your choice, but it is your decision obviously. Let us know when and if you decide, but I think deep down you've already made the decision


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you know Maya is The One. My own rescue boy that I got 3 years ago was the shyest one at the shelter. I also went with the idea of getting an outgoing, "fun" cat, but something about Nunu "spoke" to me, rather like Maya "spoke" to you. I haven't regretted it for a moment. Nunu is the most loving cuddlebunny I have ever had and, yes, he has also turned out to be great "fun" and a real little character. I adore him: he is the best cat I have ever had.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I totally agree with what a lot of people have said, i have a 3yr old balck and white female who is so shy but incredibly loving (to me). It took me a whole year to actually be able to stroke her. She still runs and hides when she hears any noises! Love and patience is the key.

She is my most loving cat and im so glad i have her


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is so pretty. She looks like she has so much love to give but unsure of who to give it to. If you do decide she is the one for you we shall expect lots of updates!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Hun,

Can see your dilemma... but if Maya is the one that is constantly in your thoughts then I think your heart has made your decision for you. It won't be an easy road to go down but I'm sure that with a lot of hard work Maya could become a loving and affectionate cat with you... she may alwasy be a little wary of strangers and visitors but given her own space to hide away in she would feel secure.
If she was taken away from Mum too young she may not have had chance to interact and develop her "kitten" skills to become an outgoing and lovable and playful girl..... she may be trying to do this on her own and need a little loving help.
If you are going to take her on make sure you have the time to give to her help and please keep posting on this forum as there's no end of us on here that can offer advice or even just support if you've had a rough day. Sounds like the other cats would find a home no problem but poor maya is going to struggle! Go with your instinct and if she's the one run down there and get her! I think put in your place I'd be toying over the same decision... I'd just want to bring them all home!

Good luck

Ems x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> I think you know Maya is The One. My own rescue boy that I got 3 years ago was the shyest one at the shelter. I also went with the idea of getting an outgoing, "fun" cat, but something about Nunu "spoke" to me, rather like Maya "spoke" to you. I haven't regretted it for a moment. Nunu is the most loving cuddlebunny I have ever had and, yes, he has also turned out to be great "fun" and a real little character. I adore him: he is the best cat I have ever had.


Totally agree, Id say Maya is the one, when we narrowed our one down to two cats, we went to see the second cat and as we were walking, all we could hear was howling yep, jet was shouting come back to us

I love black and white cats, our lilly is as well, and its right about the white whiskers thet are soooo cute

Maya looks an absolutely gorgeous cat, who will pay you back tenfold

Clare x


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

If it were me I would be asking myself what kind of relationship I wanted with my new cat and how much time I wanted to put in, before making my decision.

Do you want an easy cat that will settle into your life straight away? 
Do you want a cat that has the same easy outlook of life like Cartman did?
Do you have time for a cat that will require a little more work to feel safe in its new home?

Remember Maya may not have come to you simply because she is a bit depressed at being in the shelter for so long. Once she is out of there she may be completely different. But you should be prepared for the fact she may always be cautious and a bit distant. How would you feel if this were the case. Would you love her any less? Would it be enough for you if you knew she was secure, well fed and healthy, even when you got no reward back for it? (worst case scenario)

Sometimes folks say cats choose people (mine did!), but I can imagine after being in a shelter all the time it doesn't always work that way. How many potential owners looked at Maya and then walked away. She must be thinking why should she make an effort as it is going unrewarded.

Only you can make the decision as you know your lifestyle and what you can offer, and what you desire. Guilt from other people/rescue/yourself is not the right reason for the choice as it will make neither you nor Maya happy.

Good luck in whatever you choose, as I think you will make the perfect decision. The fact you are considering all the options before making any decision already shows how much you care x


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone  thank you for all of your replies it has helped a lot.

So I have called the shelter this afternoon and told them Maya has a home. I am going to pick her up next week  I need to organize a room for her first and buy all the cat things an indoor cat needs.

I asked the very excited shelter lady about getting another cat  she recommend that I don't get one right now. Her reason being that Maya would just connect with the other cat and not me. She said Maya is well trained in cat behavior but needs to learn to trust humans. She also said that if Maya still have not open up to me after a month we could try and see if an other cat would help.

I asked her a little more about Maya's past  apparently she came in as a young kitten with 3 of her siblings and her mother - so she has been with her mother for 12 weeks. I guess that is a good sign. The shelter lady seems very positive that Maya can be a happy cat she just needs a patient caretaker.

So now I have a lot of research to do  indoor cats seems to be a little more complicated than the outdoor. I also need to figure out the raw diet thing. So I will diffidently keep asking all of you experienced cats owners for advise, and of course I will update and provide pictures. I think I have made the right decision  it feels right


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful and I wish you many happy years together.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm excited for Maya  I'm a total novice  but I can see Feliway is really helping with Biffy's nervousness, didn't kick in till day 3/4 though.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

The shelter lady also said that she thinks that Feliway will help with Maya. I have never heard about it - does anyone know what it is made of? Is it natural and safe? I am a little neurotic about giving her cancer...


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay congrats! You will probably find in the beginning that she will prefer to hide under the bed or in some other little hidey-hole. A tip is to sit there calmly and read out loud, so she gets used to the sound of your voice. Also try interacting with her with treats and toys once she is coming out!


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Alfride said:


> The shelter lady also said that she thinks that Feliway will help with Maya. I have never heard about it - does anyone know what it is made of? Is it natural and safe? I am a little neurotic about giving her cancer...


Feliway is made of feline facial pheromone which gives cats a sense of calmness (the same stuff cats release when they rub their faces on your legs and furniture, I think). It's a good thing to have when the cat is going through a stressful time, be it a new cat in the house, a house move, etc. It's a diffuser you plug in and it takes a couple of weeks to get the full effect. When the cat has settled in nicely, you can stop using the diffuser, but it is useful for shy or easily stressed cats.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Alfride said:


> The shelter lady also said that she thinks that Feliway will help with Maya. I have never heard about it - does anyone know what it is made of? Is it natural and safe? I am a little neurotic about giving her cancer...


I just got the diffuser in the post, I have the leaflet from inside, anything I can tell you from that? It says ingredients 2% feline facial pheromone. It also says it is similar to a plug in air freshener or mosquito coil. And it is non-sedative. I think its quite smart, this smell that only cats can smell that lets them know "all this is mine" :-D so they feel safer.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

I am taking the chance with the Feliway  if it can help the little girl settle then it is probably worth it.

So I am picking up Maya on Wednesday  hopefully I will have received my order from zooplus by then. 

I just called the shelter and got the best news ever! Both Freja and Leopard have gotten a new home and together even! Quite funny that their people have fallen for exactly the same two cats as me. Those two really needed it as they have been at the shelter for over 6 months. I am so relived cause I fell so bad about not giving those two a home!

Cannot wait to pick up my little girl...


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

This is lovely news, I'm very happy for you and Maya! I hope that she relaxes and opens out with you - I am sure that she will, even if it takes a while (Napoleon has been with me for three years, and he is still slowly coming around - it's a very rewarding process!).

My brother has two cats who are about 15 years old; Hobbes was always very shy of strangers, a very scaredy cat. In the last three years or so, he has started to allow some people to get near him; I am one of those lucky people, and the pleasure of being able to pick him up and hold him, with him purring and totally trusting me, is just fantastic.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Brilliant news, hope you are both very happy together, I'm sure you will be


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

So I just picked the little girl up. She is so absolutely gorgeous! She took the drive really well being calm and not panicking at all. It is already obvious how different she is to Cartman  he would have done anything to get out of his carrier (he preferred being in my arms when driving to the vet). 

Now she is in her room  hiding in a blanket  that seems to be her thing. She doesn't want to talk, but she also doesn't seem totally scared, although she will not eat the treat I left her. 

I don't know what to do now  do I just let her be? Or do I go in talking quietly with her? I also don't know if I should let the door be open a little bit or just close it?

The shelter advise that I don't give her any food for 24 hours. I have a very hard time excepting this. Is that really necessary?

I hope I do right by her  she is an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

I'd go and read a book in the same room as her, but don't force any contact - wait until she comes to you.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Delighted for you and delighted for Maya. Sadie Su has given the advice I would give; let her know you're there but go at her pace. She is beautiful - good choice and so glad it all worked out in the end for all the cats that touched your heart.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Fab, you and maya xxx

We picked our two up from a rescue. With jet, he was quite timid, we popped him in the bathroom in his carrier, his water and litter were there, cant remember if we put food down, think perhaps not at that stage, we left him for about half hour with the carrier door open and loo door shut, after half hour, my oh went in the bathroom with him and just sat on floor and chopsed - with whatever came to mind, when he was comfortable with oh, i went in and oh came out, we took it in turns and just widened the areas a bit, i think he had a bit of food, but not too much.

Am so happy for you, she may take time but she will trust you if you take it calm and slow 

Clare xxxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eventually as she does strat coming out, it may be worth investing in some toys where you don't have to be near her for her to play, such as IndysMamas feather toys or even a laser pen. It would encourage her to relax around you without having to be too close, which is a step in the right direction 

I would leave the door slightly open so she can hear the various noises of the house from the safety of her blanket, that includes you walking around. As wierd as it seems just chat to thin air about anything while walking around doing your own thing as it means she hears you being out and about as well.

Good luck, it may take months or years for her to really come out of her shell but the rewards are fantabulous!


----------



## screamer (Jun 30, 2011)

i'm sure she'll turn out to be a very loving cat.

i got a feral kitten, we never really seen much of her as all she would do was hide, then she started to trust us and jump up on the bed, it took a good while, but after that, i could'nt have asked for a better cat, we used to snuggle up at night, then when it was time to sleep, she'd lay down behind my or my parners legs....and take up most of the bed at the same time!!!!! 
i would never have changed it for the world.


sadly, she was put to sleep last month


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

About the feeding, when I picked up my kittens I was told they might not eat for 24 hours if they were nervous etc (no problems there) but advising you not to feed her seems a bit strange in my opinion.

Do you have the same food she was having at the shelter. I would give her some food if it was me to be honest.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Not feeding her for 24 hours seems like strange advice.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

I think I am in love :001_wub:

Sorry for not getting back to your answers, but human drama of course had to get in my way! I know why I prefer animals! 
The reason they advised me to not feed her was that in their experience many cats would get a bad tummy in the beginning because of stress. Sounds weird I know.

But now I finally have time to update on the little girl. So it did not start well at all - Maya refused to eat and drink the first couple of days  and she was petrified! God that was stressful! I ended up introducing her to Cartmans favorite foods and now she is finally eating. 

I do find it quite funny that she refuses to eat the dry food she got from the shelter and only wants wet and normal food! The girl knows what is good for her! So I am thinking I should put her on raw food as soon as possible. I just gave her some raw beef mixed with some Ziwi Peak wet food and she licked the bowl clean. Good girl!

Right now she is living on top of a closet and does not dare to come down when her door is open. But she is having a right party at night  at least I think so judging from the noises I hear and the mess I come into in the morning! But I do hear her crying at night which is heartbreaking. 

I have spent a lot of time with her  reading and knitting in her room and I think she is starting to trust me a lot more. In the beginning she would hiss at me, but she now lets me pet her on top of her closet. God she loves her some belly-rubs! It is like she forgets she is scared when she is petted and becomes very affectionate. She purrs like crazy and she cannot get enough - I feel really bad when I have to leave her! 

She has such a soft fur and the most beautiful eyes  they are yellow on the outside and a lovely green around the pupil. Why no one wanted her I will never know but lucky for me as I am certain she is a special little girl.

There is of course still a lot she needs to learn and get comfortable with but I see progress every day. Hopefully she will soon come down from her closet and also start showing some interest in playing. But she has all the time in the world  I am just so glad that she is now eating as her non eating gave me some serious flashback to my boy's cancer period.

But right now I am falling for the little girl  she seems clever and very loving. She just has to learn that there is a big interesting world out there that does not wish to harm her.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

It's great that you two found each other, just take it slowly and one step at a time and I am sure you will become the best of friends. Good luck


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

with the night crying - if she is still too nervous for open door - you could try a baby moniter/ walkie talkie? my shy cat - now secret softie(!) no PDA with her! :smilewinkgrin: cried for couple of nights - i went to her the 1st few times, then just my voice to bring her to me. she also still like to be tickled when high up - she sits on top of shed, arms over the top corner & loves me tickling her chin - think she doesnt want to come in yet, but lets me know we're ok :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Patience will always win through and you are doing a great job. You absolutely must keep us updated with her progress and photos of course!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

I sure will keep you updated and I will upload some pictures tonight. When I heard her cry last night I went to her and petted her for a while. I did not hear her again - So again progress. 

I still cannot get over how beautiful her eyes are  now that she is starting to relax it is so obvious!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Picture time!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

shes so pretty - im so glad she has a home now!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Aaaaaw little love!!!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I can see why she has stolen your heart, those beautiful eyes....


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ooh, her white bits are _just so white!!!_
Enjoy this quiet period, I have a feeling she is lying low to gather her strength and weave her spells before totally taking over!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

She is sooo lovely! She does have a content look on her face though, maybe she is confident that she has found her forever home?

You better watch out, PaddyPaws has a penchant for black and whites so she may come and steal her


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Haha yeah I noticed Maya matches PaddyPaws cats pretty well &#8211; good thing we are in a different country then. 

She does seem quite content as long as she is in her comfort zone (on the closet). I have a bet with my sister as to when she will come down (when we are in the room). I am optimistic and think she will come down within a week - so come on Maya do me proud!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Awww, so happy to see her home! She's lying down, at least, I think maybe also its the heat at the moment makes smooth surfaces more appealing? Cos Biffy has blankets and beds and sofas and everything, and sometimes he just goes for a lie down on the laminate flooring anyway! Plus thinking, if she's nervous like my cat is too, i'm thinking its good they know when they want to go hide they have a good safe-feeling place to go.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Alfride said:


> Picture time!
> 
> It is limited though how interesting the pictures can get, when the subject doesn't want to move from her location. The lighting is also not great on top of a closet!
> 
> ...


She is just beautiful - she does have amazing eyes.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!!!! she is a keeper.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Wow major breakthrough! Just as I was sitting here browsing the forums  a small creature slowly appeared in the door of my bedroom  when I said hi to her she hurried back onto her closet.

She has stayed loyally on her closet for her first two and a half week here. I am so unbelievable happy and proud of her! She had the courage to venture out of her room  good girl!

I now know why I took her on  having these breakthroughs are so heartwarming! She is just a loving little girl and we are finally starting to connect  she purrs whenever she sees me and is so affectionate!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Maya reminded me of my Ari.
I went to the rescue and all the lovely kitties very sweet and friendly. But not Ari. She couldn't care less. Her siblings had left and she would probably would never be adopted as she had poor social skills (abandoned at 4 weeks of age). I've never had a cat before but I felt that I had to choose the only cat that wasn't asking to go home with me. She needed someone that could love her and ask nothing in return, and I could do that.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Awww lucky little Ari  how is she today? 

That is the thing with cats, they respond so well to love.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Alfride said:


> Awww lucky little Ari  how is she today?
> 
> That is the thing with cats, they respond so well to love.


Today she woke me up at three asking for cuddles and we had a little nap with her face on my cheek. I'm over the moon!
Every little sweet thing she does makes a huge difference in my life. You're totally right, they do respond very well to love! Soon you will be back here to tell that Maya is asking for cuddles in the middle of the night


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Awww cute. Seeing their love and self-confidence grow is the best thing ever!

I think you are right in your prediction that Maya will turn out to be a night cuddler. When getting petted on the closet she tries to get as close to me as possible. Hmm, not good for my beloved night sleep! 

Cartman never woke me up for a cuddle - but he did have a tendency to scratch outside my door in the early hours just to get me to open the door for him to go outside. The boy of course had a cat flap! I think he just loved to know that he still had totally control over me. (which he of course had - that little bugger!) God, I could write a novel about how much I love that cat!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

For us cuddle time is always as soon as mommy is drifting off to sleep or at 5am about an hour before wake-up-time so she has to play after cuddles! :cursing:


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

You know your such a lovely person. i hope you and Maya have many many happy years together.

I am guessing she is just waiting for a loving person like you to home her so she can give you all the love in the world.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

missye87 said:


> For us cuddle time is always as soon as mommy is drifting off to sleep or at 5am about an hour before wake-up-time so she has to play after cuddles! :cursing:


Haha, they know how to torture us with love!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

maryrose1977 said:


> You know your such a lovely person. i hope you and Maya have many many happy years together.
> 
> I am guessing she is just waiting for a loving person like you to home her so she can give you all the love in the world.


Thank you maryrose1977  I am not sure I see myself as a lovely person, but I appreciate the sentiment. :blush:

I am sure she is going to give a lot of love back. I think she is a very sensitive little girl, so to not have anyone to connect with for the first year of her life, has affected her a lot! When I sit in her room  she has started to observe me. She is probably sitting there analyzing me  thinking who is she and can I trust her.

The thing with Maya is that she does not know what a home is  she has never been fostered. All she know is shelter life. Her little brain is probably working overtime trying to figure all of this out. She probably think my home is a luxury shelter! Although I can see her starting to look more happy  she loves her food (she cannot spot licking her mouth when she has eaten something she likes) and she looks pretty content up on her closet  she looks like a total different cat than the one I met at the shelter.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, Just read your thread for the first time and i am glad actually, because it would of killed me to wait for the outcome and updates after your first post 

I have shed a tear..shouted yes quite loudly when you posted that you had got Maya and have already fallen in love with her...she is gorgeous.

It really warms my heart to read your story, everything is looking good and i agree with everyone that love and patience will transform Mayas life

I am really sorry about the loss of your gorgeous boy Cartman, but hoping that Maya will bring you lots of joy in the future

Pls keep posting 

Love Kelly xx


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Just wanted to echo the others  am sure you and Maya will have manynhappy times together  and we need lots of updates and pics of course :001_tt1:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So nice to know that Maya is settling in ok.
Lovely pictures of her. Beautiful eyes:001_tt1:
It's so nice for her to be in a loving home after all the time in a shelter.
All her dreams have come true:smile5:


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> Hi, Just read your thread for the first time and i am glad actually, because it would of killed me to wait for the outcome and updates after your first post
> 
> I have shed a tear..shouted yes quite loudly when you posted that you had got Maya and have already fallen in love with her...she is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Awww Kelly  love that you became so invested in the thread.

I am really glad I choose a cat so different from Cartman  it is like they are two different species. I don't think I could bear being reminded of him constantly. I still have a small cry about him every day and I have a big hole in my heart that I know will never disappear.

He was only 12 and had so much life left in him, and watching him go the way he did was so difficult and unfair! He was so brave and he keep fighting right till the end. His last night on earth he still spend outside watching out for his territory, even though he was clearly sick and I fear in pain.

What I would not do to be able to go for a walk with him again. He was the most loyal, intelligent, and confident cat in the world. Here is my bulldog cat out for a walk.

I am sorry I am blabbering about my boy again, I am just having a really bad day missing him. I guess Maya is not the only one who needs some healing. I just really hope he is happy wherever he is now  though I think he is, as he is a right opportunist!

I might post some more pictures of Maya tonight  still on her closet, but so cute and happy. Last night she decided that my face and bangs needed a grooming. God she is so loving and cute.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Alfride,

You can talk about Cartman as much as you want..he looked a gorgeous boy (i love tabbys  )

Your memories will always be with you...can only imagine how you feel...the hurt will fade bit by bit and only the happy memories of him will remain 

Woo hoo !!! Good news about Maya giving you a wash..big honour 
You two were meant to find each other...i think your boy Cartman may have had something to do with that 

Keep us posted

Kelly xx


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

A couple of pictures from today &#8211; Maya and my camera did not agreed so only 2 pictures.

I just caught her snuggling on her cat tree looking out of the window. She was so scared when she saw me, said a small meow and hurried onto her closet where she greeted me with a stretch and purring!
I don't get her &#8211; what does she think I can do to her on the cat tree that I cannot do to her on the closet? Silly girl :crazy: :001_wub:


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Alfride said:


> A couple of pictures from today  Maya and my camera did not agreed so only 2 pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is a beautiful girl...she looks very comfy on her wardrobe 
Thats her safe place...bless her...she must have so many barriers to break down. Sounds like you are the right person to achieve this Alfride  
Bit by bit they will come down and Maya will trust you 

Night night to the two of you

Kelly xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Alfride said:


> A couple of pictures from today  Maya and my camera did not agreed so only 2 pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Alfride,
She is just a gorgeous girl....My shy young lady (Mavis) is exactly the same!
We have had her for just over 2yrs and she will come to me for strokes and head rubs, she purrs so loudly and chups at me if i stop.
But one wrong move and she is off under the bed again  But she is so much better than we i first got her, it took me a year to be able to stroke her properly. So we have come on leaps and bounds in the 2yrs she has been with me. Just last week she has started to sleep on the bed with me and my other 2 cats..Good job the O/H works nights

Keep up the cuddles and you will get there in the end


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

This is my shy girl...also black and white


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> She is a beautiful girl...she looks very comfy on her wardrobe
> Thats her safe place...bless her...she must have so many barriers to break down. Sounds like you are the right person to achieve this Alfride
> Bit by bit they will come down and Maya will trust you
> 
> ...


Yes, she is a very beautiful girl - but wow she is huge! At the shelter and the first couple of weeks here she cuddled up trying to look as small as possible. I just caught her standing on the floor - so big! I think she might be bigger than Cartman - and he was no small cat! Did not think a moggy girl could be so huge! Lucky girl Maya  even more food for you!

You are right with the barriers, she has so many of them! Poor girl  such a fragile loving girl. She is definitely not build to survive in a shelter with minimal love and care! I do find that the shelter has been very irresponsible regarding her  at least find her a foster home! Even when they let me have her they asked a minimal of questions and no home visit! I am really glad I found her or else I fear what would have happen to her!

I am not to sure Cartman had anything to do with me getting Maya though. He is probably looking down at me thinking and THAT is what you are replacing me with!?! He was so funny regarding girl cats and kittens  he would not even give them a look. It was like they were beneath him, whereas boy cats were chased away. He was so fierce but still very sensitive and good  he really was the best cat in the world!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Hi Alfride,
> She is just a gorgeous girl....My shy young lady (Mavis) is exactly the same!
> We have had her for just over 2yrs and she will come to me for strokes and head rubs, she purrs so loudly and chups at me if i stop.
> But one wrong move and she is off under the bed again  But she is so much better than we i first got her, it took me a year to be able to stroke her properly. So we have come on leaps and bounds in the 2yrs she has been with me. Just last week she has started to sleep on the bed with me and my other 2 cats..Good job the O/H works nights
> ...


Awww sharonchilds - your Mavis is soo adorable and could easily be Maya's sister!

Is she a resure aswell? You know why she is so shy? It is comforting to know that she is still making progress after two years. So sweet that she just started sleeping on your bed. I do hope Maya will not wait two years to invade my bed though  I love having a warm purring cat in bed.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooooooooh so many b&w puddies! 

She is lovely, I love the picture where she is up side down with her whiskers pulled forward! 

Gradually she will get used to you, promise!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Awww sharonchilds - your Mavis is soo adorable and could easily be Maya's sister!
> 
> Is she a resure aswell? You know why she is so shy? It is comforting to know that she is still making progress after two years. So sweet that she just started sleeping on your bed. I do hope Maya will not wait two years to invade my bed though  I love having a warm purring cat in bed.


I got her at 13/14wks old. A guy (idiot) my friends knows got her and her sister for his 3yr old!!!
They spent most of the 5wks with him hiding behind the sofa, he was out from 6 in the morning till 6 at night (sometimes later) 
He got fed up with them and was going to just let them go if he didnt find a home asap...What a To**er!
I have the sister too but she is no where near as timid, she is also black 

Im so glad i gave them a loving forever home after the bad start they had
Im sure you will be getting cuddles very soon 

Sharon. x


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> I got her at 13/14wks old. A guy (idiot) my friends knows got her and her sister for his 3yr old!!!
> They spent most of the 5wks with him hiding behind the sofa, he was out from 6 in the morning till 6 at night (sometimes later)
> He got fed up with them and was going to just let them go if he didnt find a home asap...What a To**er!
> I have the sister too but she is no where near as timid, she is also black
> ...


Poor girls, what a rough start to life. People like that guy are just disgustingly irresponsible  when taking on living beings, is a little research to much to ask for?!? I hate how selfish a race we can be! Good thing you saved the little sweethearts!

I do find it a little interesting that the sister is not as timid  it really shows how different the personality of cats are. Some can handle all kind of human sh*t (like my Cartman and the sister) and others (like Maya and Mavis) are way more sensitive. You really need to shower these little fragile girls with love.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Have to say i'm really enjoying your updates and seeing the progress Maya is making, she is gorgeous and she's a lucky girl to have been adopted by you


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Alfride said:


> Yes, she is a very beautiful girl - but wow she is huge! At the shelter and the first couple of weeks here she cuddled up trying to look as small as possible. I just caught her standing on the floor - so big! I think she might be bigger than Cartman - and he was no small cat! Did not think a moggy girl could be so huge! Lucky girl Maya  even more food for you!
> 
> You are right with the barriers, she has so many of them! Poor girl  such a fragile loving girl. She is definitely not build to survive in a shelter with minimal love and care! I do find that the shelter has been very irresponsible regarding her  at least find her a foster home! Even when they let me have her they asked a minimal of questions and no home visit! I am really glad I found her or else I fear what would have happen to her!
> 
> I am not to sure Cartman had anything to do with me getting Maya though. He is probably looking down at me thinking and THAT is what you are replacing me with!?! He was so funny regarding girl cats and kittens  he would not even give them a look. It was like they were beneath him, whereas boy cats were chased away. He was so fierce but still very sensitive and good  he really was the best cat in the world!


Hi Alfride,

Cartman sounded like such a character...you will never replace him...abit like children..they are all different.

I think he may have been ticked off, if you would of got another gorgeous boy 
If you are happy, i would like to think that he is for you..he is busy chasing all those butterflies at rainbow bridge 

We all want cats to get their forever homes and to be loved, so pleased after all this time, Maya has her home and will be loved 

Kelly xx


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> Hi Alfride,
> 
> Cartman sounded like such a character...you will never replace him...abit like children..they are all different.
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

I think you are right in that Cartman wants me to be happy  I have no doubt that he loved me. He was always in tune with my emotions and would try and comfort me whenever I was upset. I light a candle every night at his grave to show him that I miss him and have not forgotten him. So hopefully he is fine with the Maya girl.

So to the Maya update  she has made so much progress over the last couple of days. She now lets me watch her play, feed her treats and even lets me pet her on her cat tree! She really seems to love her tree  she keeps on stroking it. I am convinced it is the cutest sight in the world.

She is also so happy when she sees me  giving me head bumps and pouring like a mad cat! I love how gentle she is in the cuddles  I am never scared that she might scratch me.

Her movements have also improved tenfold. The few times I saw her walk at the shelter and also at home she had the weirdest walk  it was like a slow crawl. Imagine a very long body with short legs walking very slowly with the biggest eyes ever. It would be comical if it was not so sad. Now she looks like a real cat - walking tall with her tail held high. She is also starting to investigating the house when left alone and a night.

I also love that she is a very good eater, she eats everything that it put in front of her with the biggest enjoyment. She is a real clean eater as well  It does not look like a food bomb and gone off like it did when Carty had visit his food place!

So all in all it is going great and I love her so much already.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Ohh right  just when I was bragging about how well it is going, Maya decided to throw a tantrum. Or at least I think that was what it was. Her window was a little open (with locks) and she keep pacing her windowsill like she wanted to get out. She then proceeded to jump down crying very loudly and hysterically and then she threw up her dinner!

I really hope she is not going to make a big fuss about being a indoor cat. Sweet Maya I don't think you are made for the outside!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe there was a fly or something the other side of the window she wanted to catch?


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Maybe  she does like to catch flies  really weird behavior though... 

She has so much energy right now  I just played with her... It is like she has finally woken up to the fact that there is more to life than hiding and sleeping. The vomiting is just worrying me a lot!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

So today the Panda Bear had been with me for a month. Here are some pictures!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Alfride said:


> others (like Maya and Mavis) are way more sensitive. You really need to shower these little fragile girls with love.


yes, but they pay you back...in their own way! i would never have coped with the missing friendly ginger, without the shy tabby - with grumpy face!

she may be fussy, but chooses me :001_tt1:! and lovely maya ( in time... ) chose you!

i've followed this thread from the start - and it means waaaay too much! having owned a fussy one in chidhood & a really shy fusspot now! :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Alfride

Oh bless, im so glad she is walking tall now...Mavis did this too, you explained it so well.


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

What a lovely thread... I've just read the whole thing and same as one of the other posters am glad I didn't tune in earlier and have to wait for the updates!  Hope you're both still very happy


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Alfride said:


> So today the Panda Bear had been with me for a month. Here are some pictures!


Hi Alfride,

Sorry just caught up with your thread. So glad the gorgeous Maya is settling in with you. It must be so rewarding with every corner she turns...may take a while but she will get there in the end 

Hoping the sickness was just the once. Could of been a furball..eating her food too fast or getting a little over excited 

I think its lovely that you light a candle for your beloved Cartman, he sounded like an amazing cat.

Wishing you and Maya many years of happiness 

Keep us posted

Love

Kelly xx


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

So glad to hear she is settling in and gaining in confidence


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

This has been a wonderful thread to read. Maya is a lucky cat to have found you!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

So I see it is time for a Maya update...

She is doing great - she really is a sweetheart! She has found out that her little body can run, so I now have a cat galloping around the house at night. Not good for the night sleep but pretty hilarious.

She has also developed a stalker behaviour - she follows me around in the evenings and lies on my bedroom floor staring at me knitting or reading. Until she sees a fly and go crazy. She still spends a lot of time in her room and only sleeps on her closet but she clearly loves to explore the house. The kitchen being her favourite as it has not escaped her that that is where the food comes from. God she loves her food and has started to complain very loudly when she thinks it is time to fill her belly.

She has throw up once since her little tantrum, but I am pretty sure that it was hairballs and some anti hairball paste seems to have helped. So all good - my biggest problem with her right now is her fur. It is not nearly as nice as when she came. You would think high quality wet food would be better than dry but her fur does not seem to concur. So I am racking my brain as to what to serve her. Orijen? German organic wet food? Non organic raw food? Or a combination. Arhh I don't know!

I am also thinking of changing her name as I don't really think she is a Maya. I have just not found a name that suits her yet - so I will gladly take suggestions? 

I am really surprised at how well it is going - her confidence grows every day and she is developing into a happy little girl. That was my biggest fear - her not being happy. A lovely bonus is that she clearly has taken to me - purring when she sees me and throwing herself on the floor expecting a belly-rub.

So yeah it is going great, I just need to stop comparing her to Cartman. They are so different that it is pointless. I need to come to the acceptance that I will most likely never have the same sort of relationship with another cat that I had with Cartman. He was my rock and my best friend - I never really had to worry much about him because he was the coolest most reliable cat in the world. With Maya I have had to dig up my maternal instincts which annoys me a little because I don't see myself as motherly. But the girl needs it and I am sure our relationship will be special.

Here is a picture of the girl on the sofa.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So very sweet - you are giving this lovely girl such a wonderful life now -


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Great update, thanks Alfride 
Sounds like she is settling in so well. You are right, you cannot compare Maya to Cartman. I can imagine its hard not to though.
You and Maya came together for a reason 
It really makes me smile that she is no longer sitting in a cage waiting for a loving home and she has you.

Racking my brains for a name, however i have a feeling the name will come to you when it is right 

Kelly xx


----------



## KochiKi (Aug 20, 2011)

Bit late on this, but I just wanted to say that Maya being loving towards people at the shelter seems like a good sign to me.

I grew up with 4 cats. My boys were very friendly. The girls were calico sisters and dead opposites. Maggie was overly friendly and Spooky is still (at 20) exactly as her name implies. The only person she likes is my mom and she will still run away from her. Despite being safe and cared for and loved, her personality is skittish. No idea why, because we got both girls from a friend whose kitty got knocked up and who was really loving and gentle with animals. We got an amazing puppy from her as well. (I know, I know, but it was a different time. I wouldn't support her reckless breeding as an adult. As a kid, it was terribly exciting to pick out our new pets.)

I think Maya has the potential to be one of those devoted-to-her-owner type cats. She's clearly capable of love from the stories you've heard. Whether Spooky loves any of us or she's just happy to have food and shelter, I'll never know.  She's darn gorgeous, though. And boy, did she love my first cat. She was so close to him that we expected her to pass on when he did. But she's outlived them all.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

What a lovely update and Maya (or whatever you end up calling her) is a beautiful cat. There is a real intelligence showing in her lovely green eyes! Thanks for the update and picture. 
For what its worth I think she looks like a Mishka or a Maizie.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Well done you and well done Maya!

Two of my cats are siblings who were handed into a shelter, I took the boy on and when I realised his sister was still there 6 months later I had to have her too. I think 'shy' would be an understatement because they were both very damaged from whatever awful past they had before me.

The boy is now the most loving cat I've ever met, and it's *so* much more rewarding when you have affection from a cat when you've had to work hard at it. His sister is making slower progress but she seemed more damaged than him in the first place and is slowly coming round too. Taking on shy cats was one of the best things I ever did, I'm sure you feel the same way too!

Have to say I'm more than a little frustrated that the shelter said Maya was on her last chance. Shy should not equal death row 

Best wishes to you and Maya, I'm sure this is just the start of a rewarding relationship for both of you x


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

You shouldn't compare the two, although I know it's hard. It has been very difficult not to compare Storm and Benji to Sooty, as Sooty and I had a relationship like yours and Cartmans. 
I have however come to appreciate that they are different, they love me in their own way and they have their wonderful and funny quirks, and in a way it's slightly comforting that they aren't like Sooty as it would hurt too much if they behaved like him, it would make the pain worse.

I think Jade is a suitable name for her - as in the colour of her eyes! 
xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a lovely story and I´m sure that everyone or pet in our lives do not come to replace our lost loved ones, they creat their own space and memories. In time you will love her for what she is. My vote goes for Lali or Lola


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

KochiKi said:


> Bit late on this, but I just wanted to say that Maya being loving towards people at the shelter seems like a good sign to me.


Hi KochiKi

Spooky sounds like a funny little character  I love to hear stories of cats getting to the age of 20  it must be very special knowing a cat for so many years.

I think you are right in that Maya will be a devoted-to-her-owner type of cat. I think her being so affectionate with the staff was what kept her alive when she came back from the elderly women.



Forget-me-not said:


> What a lovely update and Maya (or whatever you end up calling her) is a beautiful cat. There is a real intelligence showing in her lovely green eyes! Thanks for the update and picture.
> For what its worth I think she looks like a Mishka or a Maizie.


I love the Maizie name  will definitely consider it. I have a hard time judging her intelligence. Compared to Cartman she is not the smartest cookie  but I am pretty convinced Cartman was exceptional, so again it is unfair to compare.



Grace_Lily said:


> Well done you and well done Maya!
> 
> Two of my cats are siblings who were handed into a shelter, I took the boy on and when I realised his sister was still there 6 months later I had to have her too. I think 'shy' would be an understatement because they were both very damaged from whatever awful past they had before me.


Hi Grace_Lily

I wish there were more people like you out there - so good of you to take in the sister as well! That is one thing that has been bugging me with Maya  I know she has three siblings and a mother that have all found homes  why has not one of those families taken Maya as well? It is easy to keep updated on the shelters web page!?!

They shelter put Maya on death row, not because they thought Maya was a bad cat, but because no one showed any interest in her. I think they knew it was unfair to keep her locked up in that cage. They could not take her themselves as they thought Maya needed to go to a home without children and dogs. Not that this excuse them  but I think that was their reason. 
I still think they could have done way better by her  the only reason I even heard about her was because I asked if they had any oldies  from that point on they tried their best to sell Maya.

And you are right, it is so much more rewarding having to earn the love of the little ones.



missye87 said:


> I think Jade is a suitable name for her - as in the colour of her eyes!
> xxx


I know what you mean  it would hurt so much more if Maya reminded me of Cartman. But it is still hard not to compare, I think what I miss the most is the connection  which is so unfair on Maya as I have only had her for 6 weeks whereas I had Cartman for 11 years. I try to remind myself all the time that even though Cartman was wonderful in the beginning, it was time that made our relationship so close.

I love the name Jade for her, but it has a very unfortunate pronunciation in Danish. I don't think I could bear hearing peoples smart remarks.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

my cats have dreadful names - from me!!!!:lol::lol:
but they dont go to cat school!

and i know my neighbours well enough to feel no shame calling 'gali' (galilea)
'pumpkin' (copernicicus pumpkin - the first name didnt take, but was registered by then)
and will be calling 'newton' at some point - but they helped me pick it!! :lol:


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

broccoli said:


> my cats have dreadful names - from me!!!!:lol::lol:
> but they dont go to cat school!
> 
> and i know my neighbours well enough to feel no shame calling 'gali' (galilea)
> ...


Hehe well at least your names are creative  I am pretty sure my neighbours were thinking theirs when they heard me calling for Cartman (that boy had so many nicknames - some more embarrassing that others).

Maya has also gotten a new nickname - inspired by her cleaning up all of the foods put in front of her! She is now called Hoover. It is so funny how she eats everything and never leaves behind a crumb. The other day I gave her a raw chicken wing and she gulped it down like it was the easiest thing in the world! Reading the health forums, and seeing how many problems people have getting their cats to eat certain foods - makes me appreciate the little girls adventures appetite so much.

She has had a very good weekend. My sister and I were making sushi and Maya was mesmerised by the activity. Jumping up in the window so that she could follow our every step. Of course she got some scraps and that taught us that Maya makes these cute little grunt noises when she is really enjoying her food. Apparently she loves scallops - I tried to alternate giving her a small piece of raw cod and raw scallop - and sure thing, she only made the grunt sound when eating the scallop. So cute.

She proceeded sitting in the kitchen the whole evening watching my sister baking bread and a ridiculous amount of cookies. For a cat that is suppose to be afraid she could care less about loud kitchen equipments.

She really is starting to act more and more like a normal cat. She wants to be part of everything and has a huge amount of energy - she sleeps so little - I don't think she wants to miss anything. Last night she did come into my bed and sleep for a little while - god that was the best thing ever - reminds me of my boy.

I am thinking of calling her Rosie (After the elephant from Water for Elephants). What does everyone think of the name Rosie Hoover? I find it sounds very US president.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Alfride said:


> I am thinking of calling her Rosie (After the elephant from Water for Elephants). What does everyone think of the name Rosie Hoover? I find it sounds very US president.


i love the name :001_tt1: :001_tt1: - mine have middle names that came later
copernicus pumpkin 
galilea crosspatch (her tabby markings make her look grumpy)
newton beanbag - his habit of flopping down to sleep on every visitor, he rarely curls up, he just flops!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

broccoli said:


> i love the name :001_tt1: :001_tt1: - mine have middle names that came later
> copernicus pumpkin
> galilea crosspatch (her tabby markings make her look grumpy)
> newton beanbag - his habit of flopping down to sleep on every visitor, he rarely curls up, he just flops!


Great names!  I would so love a beanbag cat!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Picture time! God she is hyper - she really never sleeps! She has now figured out how to play with her Senses Play Circuit!

Her name is now Rosie Hoover - My sister wants to add the Jade just so she can call her Rosie J. Hoover...

Can I just add that I am absolutely crazy in love with her right now - the progress she has made the last two weeks has been remarkable - she now runs the whole place and she is soo fun, affectionate and happy!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Picture time! God she is hyper - she really never sleeps! She has now figured out how to play with her Senses Play Circuit!
> 
> Her name is now Rosie Hoover - My sister wants to add the Jade just so she can call her Rosie J. Hoover...
> 
> Can I just add that I am absolutely crazy in love with her right now - the progress she has made the last two weeks has been remarkable - she now runs the whole place and she is soo fun, affectionate and happy!


Told you that you would come to love her very much!  Just because Sooty was extra extra special to me, like Cartan was for you, doesn't mean I can't love another kitty just for being them  I'll never forget Sooty though, and somehow I think he sent us the two darlings we have now to help with the grief of losing him, which I'm sure Cartman did for you and Rosie J Hoover.

Huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Told you that you would come to love her very much!  Just because Sooty was extra extra special to me, like Cartan was for you, doesn't mean I can't love another kitty just for being them  I'll never forget Sooty though, and somehow I think he sent us the two darlings we have now to help with the grief of losing him, which I'm sure Cartman did for you and Rosie J Hoover.
> 
> Huge hugs to you xxx


Yes, you did Missye - It has been so helpful with this board and also other cat people I know, who have kept insisting that Rosie will be fine. Everyone was right and I have really come to realise what resilient a species they are - how can you not end up loving them!

I am starting to think you are right in that our extra extra special boys Cartman and Sooty had a paw in us getting our new gorgeous fur babies. I actually think Cartman would have liked Rosie (as much as he would be able to like another cat) as I am starting to see some of his personality traits in Rosie J. Hoover.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Picture time! God she is hyper  she really never sleeps! She has now figured out how to play with her Senses Play Circuit!
> 
> Her name is now Rosie Hoover  My sister wants to add the Jade just so she can call her Rosie J. Hoover...
> 
> Can I just add that I am absolutely crazy in love with her right now  the progress she has made the last two weeks has been remarkable  she now runs the whole place and she is soo fun, affectionate and happy!


I have just read all through this thread - how I missed it before I'll never know.... - but it has been a WONDERFUL read.

I am SO happy for you Alfride that you and Rosie have found each other and am loving the discoveries you are both making, about each other, together.

I know you still feel for Cartman - and that will never go away - but you will find, in time, that you and Rosie will also have a very, very special relationship too. It will just be different.

I also LOVE the above picture of your girl - absolutely fantastic. 

I'm looking forward to reading all your future updates and seeing lots more piccies. 

xx


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Awww Rosie just jumped onto my lap and got a cuddle for the very first time! Sooo cute  god I love her! Maybe it was a thank you for getting 7 small lobster tails today  one of them she decided to attack and play with like it was a mouse!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I told you she was gathering her energies and weaving her spells! How could you _not_ be in love with that face?


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

I am worried about Rosie.

Yesterday we got Da Bird and Rosie went absolutely crazy  she wore herself out so much that she started panting like dogs do. I thought it was just her overworking herself in excitement and her obvious being in bad shape.

Today her breathing sounds like she has a stuffy nose and she is not cleaning up her foods as she always does. She still wants to play with Da Bird (I think she is in love) and is her loving self.

So I guess we need to make a trip to the vet tomorrow  which I fear with Rosie's personality. I also don't know any vets that I trust  so that also worries me a lot. 

Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong with her? I really hope it is just a little cold.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

So I ended up not taking Rosie to the vet, as she was better the next day, and I did not want to stress her out for no reason. Today though, I had a vet come to our home and giver her a booster and a health check. It was not the most thorough examination as Rosie hid in her cat tree. But the vet says she is fine - so yay! 

Rosie she is a little sad now and hiding  poor little girl  Although I am enjoying the quiet time  She is soo hyper and craves attention all the time and god she is loud about it! That girl can talk, she makes sounds that I never could imagine a cat could make! 

The vet did end up staying for over 45 minutes just talking mostly about Cartman. She was the one who put him to sleep and she was interested in his story as she knows we made a complaint about his first vet. She does not expect that we will win, but I think she understand why we are unhappy with his treatment. I really hate the way Danish vets thinks about animals. There were so many of her arguments that just does not make sense in my world. 

She did confirm one of my suspicions that Danes really are behind other western countries such an the UK, Germany and the US in how much we are willing to spend on vet treatments. She started to say that it was really rare that cats got cancer, I replied that I had read about many cats in the UK and the US that had died of cancer. She then admitted that it was really rare that people actually wanted to pay for the test needed to make a diagnosis. Uhmm that is probably right, but I also think the vets are to blame as they clearly are not very skilful in all things cancer! The first vet Cartman had, used over 800 pounds not even finding the diagnosis and he is suppose to be a oncologist!

Starting to make sense why people thought we were unreasonable to actually except a diagnose and god forbid a palliative treatment for Cartman. God sometimes I really hate people! It was also quite clear that the vet did not find Rosie very pretty  she just commend that she had weird markings where as with Cartman she would always comment how cute he was.

Okay I am sorry for rambling, but talking about Cartman just makes me so upset and it helps writing it down. I just really hope Rosie never get seriously sick as I don't expect much help form Danish vets. There is a holistic vet that I have heard many great things about an hour drive away, so I guess Rosie will just have to go for a long drive when she needs a vet again.

Otherwise Rosie is still a happy little girl that has a ridiculous amount of energy. I am now starting to think she might be happier being an outdoor cat. She gets bored with her toys quickly and sometimes seems a little restless...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you are feeling low over the loss of Cartman and the lack of proper care that he got through absolutely NO fault of your own. Hopefully, Denmark will come up to scratch on their pet-care sooner rather than later.

Lovely to hear the update on the GORGEOUS little Rosie - ahem, some new piccies would not go amiss.......  - and great to hear that she continues to go from strength to strength. Maybe now that she is feeling so settled and secure, she is a bit bored and would benefit from a little chum...... Singing: She might stay indoors more often if she had a wee friend to play with.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Have to agree with MB! A little friend might do her some good and might help her come out of her shell too 

I really don't understand how she couldn't find Rosie pretty, I myself think she is gorgeous and her markings make her unique 
xxx


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

glad shes ok & we think shes pretty! ( ok am biased.... )


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Alfride....if your vet cannot see that Rosie is an outstandingly beautiful cat then that is her loss not yours!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Sorry to hear that you are feeling low over the loss of Cartman and the lack of proper care that he got through absolutely NO fault of your own. Hopefully, Denmark will come up to scratch on their pet-care sooner rather than later.
> 
> Lovely to hear the update on the GORGEOUS little Rosie - ahem, some new piccies would not go amiss.......  - and great to hear that she continues to go from strength to strength. Maybe now that she is feeling so settled and secure, she is a bit bored and would benefit from a little chum...... Singing: She might stay indoors more often if she had a wee friend to play with.


That is the thing I do blame myself and I always will  I should never have taken him to that vet and I should have given him a better diet. I know I need to get over it, but I never will... And I am very doubtful that things are going to change here  what can you expect from a nation that has become rich by torturing pigs. I need to move to Germany so little Rosie can get some nice organic raw food and a proper vet care!

I am considering getting Rosie a little boy playmate. But knowing Rosie she will probably get tired of him within three days and teach him all her bad manners! I can just imagine the chaos! Ohh my poor nerves! 

I really don't know if I should get a kitten or one that is the same age as Rosie. I am also toying with the idea of fostering a mommy and her kittens and then keeping one of them. Rosie's shelter badly needs help and I would love to stop a litter of kittens from having the same fate as Rosie. But then I will have to wait till I have more time. Decision-making is not my strong suit.

Piccies will come tomorrow  maybe even from the outside as I have decided to let her out a little. She is so scared but also so excited  so funny seeing her running around chasing insects.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Alfride....if your vet cannot see that Rosie is an outstandingly beautiful cat then that is her loss not yours!


You are right Paddypaws, I just told Rosie that she is outstandingly beautiful and she made a sound of agreement. I am starting to think, maybe her looks might have been a factor in why no one wanted her. I don't get it  I have always found her so cute and unique. Maybe it is some peoples obsession with perfect symmetry  how boring!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

She's gorgeous!:001_wub:


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

She is gorgeous. People can be hurtful about their markings. I had the same with Cleo but beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

This thread is so heartwarming, thank you for sharing your story with us! Rosie is absolutely gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

She is soooooo beautiful and cute! I sometimes wonder if people are seeing the same thing I am when they don't like the look of a cat.



Alfride said:


> I am considering getting Rosie a little boy playmate. But knowing Rosie she will probably get tired of him within three days and teach him all her bad manners! I can just imagine the chaos! Ohh my poor nerves!
> 
> I really don't know if I should get a kitten or one that is the same age as Rosie. I am also toying with the idea of fostering a mommy and her kittens and then keeping one of them. Rosie's shelter badly needs help and I would love to stop a litter of kittens from having the same fate as Rosie. But then I will have to wait till I have more time. Decision-making is not my strong suit.


I've been dithering for weeks about a playmate for my Oscar (he's 21 weeks old), he sounds similar to Rosie in that he has so much energy and seems restless. I've made the decision and am waiting to hear from a family who need to rehome Oscar's sister due to a severe allergy in their newborn baby which has resulted in a hospital admission for him

I think (hope!) we are doing the right thing - I'm leaning towards keeping Oz as an indoor cat for his safety (horrible neighbours, busy road) and don't want him to feel lonely forever (if that is what he feels).

If we get her I will feel it's fate (her "finding" us just when she needs a home and we are looking for her!), perhaps the same will happen to you and Rosie and fate will find her a playmate?


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Picture spamming of the outstandingly beautiful Rosie Jade Hoover!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

With absolutely NO disrespect to other PF members but I think Rosie J Hoover is the most BEAUTIFUL and STUNNING black and white kitty on this forum!!!!

I'm in lurve................... :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

woah! from wardrobe hider to sunshine!!! 
fab work rosie!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Bless her. Must be such a relief for her after all that time in rescue to know how much she is loved!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> With absolutely NO disrespect to other PF members but I think Rosie J Hoover is the most BEAUTIFUL and STUNNING black and white kitty on this forum!!!!
> 
> I'm in lurve................... :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Awww that is a one big compliment when you think of all the gorgeous black and white kitties here on PF. I think you just made Rosie's evening  She is now sitting looking very smug and a little exhausted after having chased her laser around like the mad little kitten she is. :001_wub:


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

broccoli said:


> woah! from wardrobe hider to sunshine!!!
> fab work rosie!!! :thumbup:


Yeah she is such a good girl. She really has been making progress every single day she has been here. She loves going outside but also loves coming inside again where it is safe.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! :001_wub: 
Love her black splodges, and those gorgeous long white whiskers. Her coat is so glossy and shiny too!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

EAC said:


> Bless her. Must be such a relief for her after all that time in rescue to know how much she is loved!


I still think she is trying to work it all out  sometimes she looks so lost in thought. She is so cute and gives just as much love back as she receives  my face has gotten so much exfoliation from all the licking...

Ohh and how can anyone say anything bad about Cleo!!! She is such a stunning little beauty! Good thing there are people out there like us who can appreciate all kinds of beauties


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Chewie39 said:


> She is soooooo beautiful and cute! I sometimes wonder if people are seeing the same thing I am when they don't like the look of a cat.
> 
> I've been dithering for weeks about a playmate for my Oscar (he's 21 weeks old), he sounds similar to Rosie in that he has so much energy and seems restless. I've made the decision and am waiting to hear from a family who need to rehome Oscar's sister due to a severe allergy in their newborn baby which has resulted in a hospital admission for him
> 
> ...


I hope fate will help us  my boy Cartman was totally fate, so would love for that to happen again.

I wish we could just ask them  would you like a playmate? I really don't know with Rosie  I am certain she would tolerate one but will it make her life better??? I don't know.

My dad did just buy Rosie a little toy kitten that looks like her in Barcelona. She actually started to lick it so maybe that is a sign.

Good luck with Oscar's sister  I am sure he will be a happy cat.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Gorgeous! :001_wub:
> Love her black splodges, and those gorgeous long white whiskers. Her coat is so glossy and shiny too!


Ahh stop it Missye  I think Rosie might soon be getting a too big of a head. She is acting so much like a diva as it is already 

Although I agree with the long white whiskers  they are so cute! :001_wub:


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

What beautiful, clear pictures - she's so _shiny_ 

Definitely think your vet should have gone to Specsavers!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

missye87 said:


> Gorgeous! :001_wub:
> Love her black splodges, and those gorgeous long white whiskers. Her coat is so glossy and shiny too!


She really is a stunning cat, but do you know what makes me weak at the knees? It's her *black nose*, just like my Paddy's!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Hi all (hopefully someone can remember me and my girl)  just a Rosie Christmas update for you. 

So I am not entirely sure I got what was promised when I choose my Rosiepie. Quiet, timid and indoor is not really the adjectives I would use to describe the little monster lying in the bottom of my bed right now beautifying herself. 

She is loving her outdoor life and has now taken it upon herself the task of eradicating the whole neighbourhood mice population. And in her generosity she shares them with me  No Rosiepie I don't particularly like seeing you torture and kill innocent cute mice in my home! You are giving me nightmares!
She has also shown her tough side chasing away a cheeky tomboy trying to come in through the cat flap. This little girl has some spirit in her and her confidence has sky rocked ever since she discovered freedom. Not even raining cold weather will hold her back from her daily adventures.

I am starting to think Cartman is whispering in her ear as she is acting more and more like him. She will even go for walks! She follows me loyally around although she is a lot more energetic - racing around and jumping from tree to tree. It is absolutely lovely seeing her running wild and enjoying life. Although it is very bitter-sweet as we always end up taking the same route as with Cartman and I just feel his presence so much. I still miss him like mad!

Inside she has pretty much conquered my bed and now allows me to pick her up for massive cuddles. She is still so loving, although now has limits on how much petting she wants, before she needs getting on with her life. Aww my little girl is growing up. Visitors is not really an issue either and she will even let some give her a little stroke. This is a girl that 6 months ago would only let one select shelter lady pet her and would shake when anyone else would come near her!

My only problem with her right now is that she is an absolute food monster! She wants to eat ALL the time and she is relentless in her efforts - she will miaow, clime up on the kitchen worktop, try and break into her cat food and she even ate two of the mice she caught! 
She has already put on way more weight than I would of liked. I am not a authoritarian person so I hate saying no and setting limits! (there is a reason why I don't do dogs). I am hoping that feeding the little predator raw will help on the greed but doubt it.

Rosie now awaits a new challenge as we are moving in January  it has been a nightmare finding a place where it is allowed to have a cat and at the same time is somewhat safe to let her out. I got lucky though and found a small house with a massive forest behind the back garden. I am certain she will do great, although she will probably make hell being held inside for three weeks. 

I don't have any pictures I am afraid - as it is so dark all the time  but I will try and see if her beauty can be captured in the Christmas holidays.

Happy holidays to all here at petforums


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Alfride, how wonderful to hear from you and thank you for the update on the gorgeous Rosie J. It is great to hear that she has become so confident and happy. Well done to you for all your hard work, effort and patience that brought this little to this happy place in her life.  

I was only thinking about you the other day wondering how you were getting on.... 

Good luck with your house move next month, I hope Rosie doesn't get too upset by it all and settles quickly once you are in.

You do realise that, with backing onto a large forest area, the mice you get now may actually be small fry to what you could be getting in the future.....:biggrin: :biggrin:

Wishing you and Rosie a very merry Christmas and lots of happiness for the New Year. Looking forward to hearing from you after the move and REALLY looking forward to more piccies of Rosie.

Hugs from Moggy Towers!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Hi Moggy  glad you hadn't forgotten us.

Oh no you just confirmed my fears regarding the mice situation  it is going to be a slaughterhouse isn't it?!? Oh well I can get use to it I guess  Cartman (bless his soul) never bothered to bring any gifts, so when Rosie did it the first time I was absolutely mortified! Now it is getting to a point of ohh no not again Rosie  and getting on with it... 

Yeah I really hope she will settle in quickly  she is probably more attached to this place than I realize. I am going to try my best at making it as easy for her as possible. But I do think this is better for her in the long run, as the area has so much more nature and not as many cars. I will be sure to update on how we are getting on.

Wishing a great New Year for the Moggy Towers as well. Btw I noticed you got yourself a handsome new addition  I think this is going to be my ambition - having two elders and two young ones in ten years time


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Alfride so nice to hear that Rosie has totally come out of her shell and is the little madam she should be!

Im sure the move will go well especially when Rosie sees all that wliderness awaiting her prowess as a mouse catcher!

Have a wonderful peaceful Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Sally and the 3M's x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you both, do send pics when you can.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

i think i would give Maya a chance. A lovely stable loving home is just what she needs by the sound of it. At least the others are younger and will have a better chance of being homed than Maya.

Take it from me i know what its like to be overlooked in favour of the 'Younger model'


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay I'm so happy to hear how much she has flourished with you. It sounds like a match made in heaven to me  I find that Benji sometimes does little things that Sooty used to, and I can't help but feel the same way as you!
Merry Christmas and a very happy new year (I'll be flying over you on Fri!) xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I have just seen this thread for the first time today and have now read through all the pages What a lovely story and how lucky Rosie has found you. Nearly had me in tears at times cos I could feel your sadness on losing your other cat. Loving the pictures of Rosie and what a beautiful black and white cat she is.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you both. x

Looking forward to reading more updates.

Hoping your house move goes smoothly.

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

salkei said:


> Hi Alfride so nice to hear that Rosie has totally come out of her shell and is the little madam she should be!
> 
> Im sure the move will go well especially when Rosie sees all that wliderness awaiting her prowess as a mouse catcher!
> 
> ...


Hi Sally,

Yeah, I think she will love the wliderness, as she seem to have succeeded in terminating all the neighborhood mice. Since I last wrote she has only brought one single mouse inside.



missye87 said:


> Yay I'm so happy to hear how much she has flourished with you. It sounds like a match made in heaven to me  I find that Benji sometimes does little things that Sooty used to, and I can't help but feel the same way as you!
> Merry Christmas and a very happy new year (I'll be flying over you on Fri!) xxx


Hi Missye  sorry I didn't answer sooner, but world war III kinda erupted at my parents place! I am starting to loose faith in that they will ever grow up! At least I have my Rosiepie.

She really is the perfect little cat for me  love her temperament. I often tell her - who would have thought that the best little cat in the shelter was the one hiding under a blanket?

Hope you had a nice Christmas in Sweden(right?)



PetloverJo said:


> I have just seen this thread for the first time today and have now read through all the pages What a lovely story and how lucky Rosie has found you. Nearly had me in tears at times cos I could feel your sadness on losing your other cat. Loving the pictures of Rosie and what a beautiful black and white cat she is.
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you both. x
> 
> ...


Hi PetloverJo,

Glad you enjoyed the story even though it is kind of sad regarding my Cartman. I am hoping that the move will mend me a little, as I still see Cartman everywhere, but mostly I see the sick Cartman, so I would like to just move on a little. Although I feel guilty leaving his grave.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

So I promised some pictures. Been so stressed out lately, so sorry for the delay 

I am pretty much done with moving  just missing the most important one in Rosie and her things. Tomorrow is the big day for my little girl - I am so nervous about how she will take it. Feliway and a safe room is in place, so hopefully she won't be too stressed out.

She has been so great with all the moving and also the fireworks  nothing seems to phase her anymore. While packing she has been so curious and has been following me around like a puppy. She is so cute and every day I fall more and more in love with her  she really is the greatest little girl cat in the world.

Just some quick photos  I will most likely be off the internet for a little while, so just wanted to show her off, before I am cut off from the world. (a nice thought)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Your little princess is growing up to be a most beautiful little girl. She is just a babe.

Good luck with the final bits of your move tomorrow and I wish you both every happiness together in your new home. 

Although I DON'T envy you the pressies that Rosie will be bringing to you now...


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a sweet angel she is. 

Something you said up above about the best cat in the shelter being under a blanket moved me. When I found Gwennie, she was in a cage, on the bottom row, and the last of her litter. They all went before her. I can't understand why to this day because from the moment I met her, she was full of personality and so very sweet, so why wouldn't someone else want her? But I'm so glad they didn't and I keep saying she was just destined for us. I think Rosie was meant to be with you and much as you miss your Cartman, he sent her to help you with your grief and give you someone to lavish love on. You'll see him again one day, I know it.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Alfride said:


> I am not to sure Cartman had anything to do with me getting Maya though. He is probably looking down at me thinking and THAT is what you are replacing me with!?! He was so funny regarding girl cats and kittens - he would not even give them a look. It was like they were beneath him, whereas boy cats were chased away. He was so fierce but still very sensitive and good - he really was the best cat in the world!


O yes, Cartman most definitely had a paw in it. 
He knew that giving and caring heals the hurts of the giver and found you what you needed in order to learn to live without having him around
And he decided that what you needed was a cat who really, REALLY needed you.

My Jiskefet also sent me a new cat, one who was very different from him, and who really needed a lot of TLC.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Alfride said:


> I still think she is trying to work it all out  sometimes she looks so lost in thought.


Don't you know???
That's when she is meditating about her NAME

_The Naming Of Cats by T. S. Eliot

The Naming of Cats is a difficult matter,
It isn't just one of your holiday games;
You may think at first I'm as mad as a hatter
When I tell you, a cat must have THREE DIFFERENT NAMES.
First of all, there's the name that the family use daily,
Such as Peter, Augustus, Alonzo or James,
Such as Victor or Jonathan, George or Bill Bailey--
All of them sensible everyday names.
There are fancier names if you think they sound sweeter,
Some for the gentlemen, some for the dames:
Such as Plato, Admetus, Electra, Demeter--
But all of them sensible everyday names.
But I tell you, a cat needs a name that's particular,
A name that's peculiar, and more dignified,
Else how can he keep up his tail perpendicular,
Or spread out his whiskers, or cherish his pride?
Of names of this kind, I can give you a quorum,
Such as Munkustrap, Quaxo, or Coricopat,
Such as Bombalurina, or else Jellylorum-
Names that never belong to more than one cat.
But above and beyond there's still one name left over,
And that is the name that you never will guess;
The name that no human research can discover--
But THE CAT HIMSELF KNOWS, and will never confess.
When you notice a cat in profound meditation,
The reason, I tell you, is always the same:
His mind is engaged in a rapt contemplation
Of the thought, of the thought, of the thought of his name:
His ineffable effable
Effanineffable
Deep and inscrutable singular Name._

Cats 03 The Naming Of Cats - YouTube


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Awww Dagny and Jiskefit you are making me well up a little bit. I think you are right in that Cartman guided me to her. I have never been much of a spiritual person but since loosing Cartman I still feel his presence/soul with me. I truly don't believe he is just gone. 

Love the poem Jiskefit  thank you for posting it


----------



## Drakino (Jan 1, 2012)

I just read this entire thread; it's a beautiful story, and I hope Ms Hoover settles into her new home!

Plus she is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Don't you know???
> That's when she is meditating about her NAME
> 
> _The Naming Of Cats by T. S. Eliot
> ...


Beautiful :001_wub:

I have followed your story from the start Alfride - I too believe you and Rosie were meant to be together, and I also believe Cartman knew that - he sent you someone that he knew would be good for you, and more importantly, who he knew _you_ would be good for x


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow what a lovely story! I too have just read from start to finish! I'm so glad you chose Rosie and it all worked out! She is beautiful


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think Ms Hoover and Jiskefet must have been related....
Jiskefet means dustbin in Frisian.
Just guess where he got that name from....


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> Wow what a lovely story! I too have just read from start to finish! I'm so glad you chose Rosie and it all worked out! She is beautiful


Hi Oscars mam 
I saw you got yourself a stunning Rosie as well! My next cat is going to be a boy  and the Oscar name has been a strong contender for a while now 



Jiskefet said:


> I think Ms Hoover and Jiskefet must have been related....
> Jiskefet means dustbin in Frisian.
> Just guess where he got that name from....


Hehe that is very cool.

So in about an hour Rosie and I will be moving. I think she knows something is up as she is even more clingy than usual. Maybe she is feeling my nervousness.

I will update when I get me some Internet.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Hi Oscars mam
> I saw you got yourself a stunning Rosie as well! My next cat is going to be a boy  and the Oscar name has been a strong contender for a while now
> 
> Hehe that is very cool.
> ...


You can't go wrong with an Oscar and Rosie  
Hope your move goes well xx


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

I don't think Rosie likes her new place :sad: She spends most of her time in bed sleeping or looking very sad  not much purring either.

She has also started to cry a little at the doors. I think she mostly wants to go out to do her business as she hates her litter trays. 

She does play a little but not with the same enthusiasm as she used to. I think my little girl is depressed! Hopefully it will change when she is allowed out and see her forest.

I think she has come to the conclusion that she like the stairs as she uses them as a lookout. It was pretty funny seeing her deal with them for the first time  the little sounds she makes when she isn't impressed/pleased are so cute. 

Meal time is the best as she starts to act like her annoying little self.

Saw the neighbours cat the other day  he/she is the spitting image of Cartman only smaller and with a normal size tail. My heart kind of melted and broke at the same time. Hopefully he/she will get along with Rosie. 

No pictures I am afraid, as I don't want to bother her, in her state of mind.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Right, I officially have my evil Rosiepie back  she just brought in her first mouse since moving. She is just such a little sh*t  why keep torturing it  just kill it you little predator! That poor little mouse cried so much it was horrible! I want my Cartman back  he never put me or any mouse (let me live in my denial) though such horror!!!

Now that routine has kicked in, the little diva is herself again. Being extremely naughty and at the same time feeling oh so sorry for herself. She is just such an actress  the ohh I am so innocent act is just precious! She is lucky she is so adorable.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm glad Rosie is bck to her normal self


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh the cheeky girl - she's just been testing you too see how much you care for her. 

So glad Rosie has now settled into her new home and has obviously sussed out the best hunting grounds in the woods.... Even though this aspect is not pleasing you so much. :w00t:

I'm sure you must feel more relaxed now that you know she has settled - despite the half-dead, half-chewed mice.....


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't think it makes a lot of difference witch one you choose as it seem by what you say reading between the lines you will make it work out all write regardless


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased Rosie has settled in and back to her usual self


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

What a wonderful story this is  

Rosie :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I think she is absolutely STUNNING   I WANT !!!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Just read this from beginning to end. What a lovely story. I'm so glad little Rosie has finally settled into her new home


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have also just read this whole thread from start to finish too & wow what a story!! i absolutely love rosie! she is sooo gorgeous & hearing about her progress has been amazing  Its so lovely to hear how you still think so much of cartman too, cats should never be forgotten as im sure lil rosie will never be either! Hope she settles in her new home okay, keep up with the stunning photos too 
Thankyou for sharing this lovely story it did make me a tad emotional at times! Fab stuff  x


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh the cheeky girl - she's just been testing you too see how much you care for her.
> 
> So glad Rosie has now settled into her new home and has obviously sussed out the best hunting grounds in the woods.... Even though this aspect is not pleasing you so much. :w00t:
> 
> I'm sure you must feel more relaxed now that you know she has settled - despite the half-dead, half-chewed mice.....


Ohh yes she is definitely testing me  she is much smarter than I initially gave her credit for. The little princess just prefer having things done for her  why push open a door when you can just scream out at the human to do so...

She is just such a funny cat  she is full of mischief and at the same time very clingy and emotional  my sister sometimes describes her as a lost little soul. She really is just trying to find her place in this world and I can relate to that so much.

Half-dead and half-chewed is exactly what that mouse was (I was starting to debate with myself if I should bring it out of its misery  but I just couldn't do that!). Luckily she hasn't brought in any today (although she has only been out for an hour)  she seems to go on a roll when she finds the first one. :


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

zippie161 said:


> I have also just read this whole thread from start to finish too & wow what a story!! i absolutely love rosie! she is sooo gorgeous & hearing about her progress has been amazing  Its so lovely to hear how you still think so much of cartman too, cats should never be forgotten as im sure lil rosie will never be either! Hope she settles in her new home okay, keep up with the stunning photos too
> Thankyou for sharing this lovely story it did make me a tad emotional at times! Fab stuff  x


Glad you enjoyed our little story  She really is a star my little sweetheart. And no, Rosie will never be forgotten  I have already told Cartman that she is now part of our family, so he has to be nice to her, when we all meet again. I will see if I can get some pictures of the princess this weekend.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Quick update from Rosiepie.

Rosie is such a little bad ass - I don't know if I should be mortified or proud! The other day she attacked a male cat that had been bullying her for days prior. It was like she had had enough and she just charged at him! Luckily she is unscratched and we haven't seen the bully for days now. I had even bought a water pistol to chase him away but Rosiepie made that an unnecessary purchase!

A neighbour informed afterwards that this cat is know as the neighbourhood bully - I must say I am a little proud. I have a feeling Cartman was instructing her - I was such a Cartman thing to do.

Some pictures of the little devil from today's walk.














































A pic my sister took - her camera and pic skills are so much better that mine.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Way to go Rosie!!!! :thumbup:

Well done you for showing the nasty wee thug exactly who is in charge!!!!

The rumour in the neighbourhood now is that you are not to be messed with!!! *


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Go Rosie!!! *







*


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Such a lovely story about Rosie....amazing to read how she was such a shy scared soul to a lil diva!! Way to go Rosie xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbup: Good on you Rosie, you showed the bully 

Great pics of your gorgeous :001_tt1: girlie


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

My little Rosiepie just surprised me again with her awesomeness. I had to give her her first tablet ever &#8211; a deworming one. I only had two of them as they are prescription only and offensively expensive here in DK (£12.5 per tablet).

The first tablet I tried giving her in her food thinking her hoovernees would devourer it with ease. NOPE, Rosie was having none of it. I then decided with reluctance to try putting the other tablet in her mouth &#8211; the vet way. This I have done before with Cartman with a lot of struggle from the stubborn little man. 

So this is where Rosie surprised me, she was so zen about it I was in absolutely shock. Her head tilted back with no resistances and her body was very relaxed. When I putted the tablet in the mouth she immediately swallowed and then just gave me the cutest look ever, like &#8220;why are you so shocked am I not supposed to swallow that thing?&#8221;. This is where she was showered with kisses and praise. 

This was just such a nice little discovery I had to share with the only people I could think of who would be remotely interested  . Just think of all the stress I wont have to go through with her. 

Rosie my little pill pupping machine wishes you all a happy Easter. It is Sushi day here tomorrow so Rosiepie is looking very much forward to all the indulgence.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so happy that Rosie is still able to surprise you and I love how you are realising how different cats can be from each other.

You can now join me in 'smug mode' when others are moaning about giving pills and we know that our little babies are trouble-free.    

Besides which, it is always great to have updates on this gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Hehe yeah I keep on expecting her to be like Cartman  my inexperience in being a cat slave is really showing. 

I will definitely join you in smug mode. You only ever hear about the horror stories - how was I to know there are awesome cats like ours out there!!! 

Glad you are enjoying the updates. And I agreed she is very gorgeous my Rosiepie - she truly is the best little kitty girl in the world :001_wub: Well except when she is torturing little innocent animals...


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

I have just read this entire thread from the beginning and it is a wonderful story of love loyalty and devotion...you have taken this little girl from such despair and loneliness and turned her world around into one filled with love happiness and security. Rosie is a beautiful cat and is so much like my jack especially with the dot under the chin and black nose...throughout your journey you have touched my heart with your love and loyal rememberance of Cartman who i'm sure sent rosie to you.
I believe our loved ones never leave us i think they are with us in our hearts and around us everday as our angels, its hard when we miss them and long for a cuddle but the bond we have with them is unbreakable and i bet he is happy to see you and rosie happy because thats what they want for us and they make sure we are happy because the love we share is forever...
Be proud of yourself i hope you know how special you are....because you really are...
Love to you both and big kisses to rosie from me (also called rosie:thumbup1:) and 
Jack xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Alfride,

I have really enjoyed reading about your adoption of beautiful Rosie. Thank goodness you were led to her What a heart-warming story.

However one thing I found alarming was the fact the Animal Shelter from where Rosie came was about to put her on "death row" because no-one had shown an interest in her. Can you tell me if it is the usual practice in Denmark for Animal Shelters to euthanise healthy cats if they have not been adopted in a certain period of time? If so, is anything being done by anyone to change the mindset of Shelters such as that one?

I know that kind of thing goes on in the USA, where thousands and thousands of young healthy cats (and dogs) are euthanised every year because they are *unwanted*, having been abandoned by lazy or irresponsible owners.

PETA (the animal welfare charity) is itself responsible for a large number of euthanisations. I used to be what is called a "Vanguard Member" of PETA and I withdrew my support once I discovered they were euthanising healthy young cats & dogs. Their PR contacted me saying they had no choice, as there was "nowhere" for the unwanted animals to go. I wrote back suggesting that with all the money they raise every year they could afford to buy some land and build sanctuaries for many of the animals to give them homes for life.

In the UK I am not aware that healthy young cats are ever euthanised by the animal shelters. Certainly the two cat sanctuaries I work with definitely do not do such a thing. One of them is run by the local branch of the RSPCA, and the only reason they would euthanise a cat would be if it was terminally ill and had no quality of life left.

Once a cat has been in the Shelter for 4 months, one of the staff will take it home and foster it. The same Shelter also runs a Fostercat Scheme, where older cats with chronic health problems are fostered out with local people. The foster carer provides food, shelter etc, and the RSPCA pays the vet bills. It works very well, and means that cats who might otherwise have spent the rest of their lives in the Shelter, get the chance of a loving home.


----------



## Poppycat (Sep 9, 2011)

I fostered a cat last year from Battersea, who kept breaking out in skin lesions. They thought it was stress and thought a home environment might be worth trying. If she didn't clear up she was going to be PTS as they didn't think anybody would adopt her with her 'problem'. I figured out she was just allergic to fleas, by applying Stronghold - she was breaking out as they were only using Frontline, which has become ineffective on lots of cats. They had made no attempt to try even the most obvious thing and were ready to just write off a healthy 3 year old cat. Needless to say I didn't give her back. 

I believe they have time limits on how long they keep animals. PTS of healthy animals in the UK is unfortunately going on. Its makes me so mad especially as they've spent a fortune on fancy new premises on prime real estate.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

BlessedbyJack said:


> I have just read this entire thread from the beginning and it is a wonderful story of love loyalty and devotion...you have taken this little girl from such despair and loneliness and turned her world around into one filled with love happiness and security. Rosie is a beautiful cat and is so much like my jack especially with the dot under the chin and black nose...throughout your journey you have touched my heart with your love and loyal rememberance of Cartman who i'm sure sent rosie to you.
> I believe our loved ones never leave us i think they are with us in our hearts and around us everday as our angels, its hard when we miss them and long for a cuddle but the bond we have with them is unbreakable and i bet he is happy to see you and rosie happy because thats what they want for us and they make sure we are happy because the love we share is forever...
> Be proud of yourself i hope you know how special you are....because you really are...
> Love to you both and big kisses to rosie from me (also called rosie:thumbup1:) and
> Jack xx


Hi Rosie 
What a nice reply. Your Jack looks like a handsome little boy and that dot under their chin is so cute  it is one of my favourite things about Rosie's looks. I am sure Rosie appreciate the virtual kisses - although she is well stock up on kisses she can always enjoy more that little cuddlepie.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

chillminx said:


> However one thing I found alarming was the fact the Animal Shelter from where Rosie came was about to put her on "death row" because no-one had shown an interest in her. Can you tell me if it is the usual practice in Denmark for Animal Shelters to euthanise healthy cats if they have not been adopted in a certain period of time? If so, is anything being done by anyone to change the mindset of Shelters such as that one?


Hi Chillminx

I know very little about Danish shelters, I have only visited two and the Internet doesn't provide much information. I think all the shelters have their own polices but I have never heard of a time limit for an animal to be at a shelter. Likewise do I not know of any non kill-shelter either so I guess that tells you something. One staff member at Rosie's shelter did inform me all their cats receive new homes, but I had a feeling he was bullshitting me.

We as the USA kill many healthy cats ever year  I read it is estimated to be around 20.000. I don't believe it is the shelters that are the main problem in this country (although many could lean from UK rescues  more use of fosters and home checks) but the mindset of the people and vets. From what I gather a lot of people find it more humane to euthanize than working on behavioural problems, re-homing or putting a cat in a shelter. Even cat people seem to be of this mindset, which is one reason I don't use Danish cat forums - they make me sick. Some of the things I have read from supposed cat lovers would shock and disgust people here.

I guess they are like PETA in believing it is more humane to euthanize than working a little harder to safe a life. How do you fight against such people when they believe themselves to be morally superior? It is one reason I need to get out of this country  I can't be around people that are so cold towards animals but at the same time treat children as they are little precious gods.

One thing I have to give Denmark credit for though is the law that makes it illegal to take kittens from their mother before the age of 12 weeks. I have no idea how that came about but at least it points toward there being an active group fighting for cats rights here. I believe that has been essential for Rosie's success in overcoming her anxiety as she at least got a good beginning to life full of love, fun and security.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Here is a little picture of Rosie. She was very tired as she had been playing (and by that I mean teasing) the neighbours cat all morning.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Today is a big day as my Cutiepie is celebrating her two year old birthday. A massive food party is planned for the little girl with chicken, scrimps, scallops, lobster tails, fresh tuna and salmon on the menu. I am sure she will supplement with a baby mouse or bird - yes, Rosie also catches birds now  Feathers all over the house is not funny Rosie!

She has disappointed me a little, as it has dawned on me, that her pray is so not a pressie for being such a caring and understanding slave. Nope, she brings it inside so she can hoover it up at her food place. If I try and take it away from her she picks it up and growls at me! She growls! Cartman never growled! :eek6:

Her confidence is still growing. She now has taken up spying on the neighbours - they have a cat and a huge dog and apparently Rosie sits outside their window and spies on them (their cat does the same here - so I know where Rosie got the inspiration from). She even tried to venture into their house the other day!

So all in all my little tomboy is doing great, she is loving summer and spending a lot of time outside soaking up the sun. She really is the most silly little kitten ever and her energy levels are crazy ridiculous but at least she makes me laugh every day. I love her


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rosie, you beautiful girlie...... We have all been following your story and are so thrilled you found your forever home and have come out of your shell and learned to trust again.....you are a lucky girl indeed! xxx


----------



## lmk87 (May 28, 2012)

Awwww I love this threaddddd! Amazing story 
Rosie is stunning and does not fit the description of the first cat you described back at the start - are you sure its the same one?! ;-) Seriously - she looks really happy and you have done an amazing thing.

I recently adopted an elderly ladies cat (there is a very long story attached to this, which I won't go into now) but in short she is extremely shy also. At the start, she just didn't leave her spot under the bed and refused to socialise in any way - but after several months she is getting a little bit better and now will even come and sit on my lap for a snuggle, play fight with the other cats, venture up on top of bookcases and wardrobes.....at night she gets under the duvet and fusses and snuggles....she is still shy and wary especially of strangers, but it's just the way she is and I love her for it  you are right they are a resilient bunch are our kittys and there should be more people like you in the world willing to give ones like her a home.

Wishing you both a long and happy life together x

OH AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE LADY  !!! Gorgeous pictures, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*EVERYONE AT MOGGY TOWERS IS WISHING YOU A WONDERFUL DAY LITTLE ROSIE J. HOOVER!!!!!​*
Thank you for the update Alfride - it is great to hear and see how well Rosie has adjusted and developed now that she is surrounded by love.

She continues to grow into a very beautiful young lady.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely photos Alfride! Thank you for posting and updating us on Rosie's progress. 

She is looking wonderful, the picture of health, confidence and happiness! And it's all down to you, you clever thing! :thumbsup: And well done gorgeous Rosie for responding so trustingly.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Happy birthday to yoooouuuuuuuu
happy birthday to yooooouuuuuuu


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy 2nd birthday Rosie

Enjoy all your food


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Just read this thread Alfride for the first time. It should be a sticky! You have shown how you can bring a little shy maya into your life and she will develop into the amazing Rosie!! Such love and true devotion from both of you. Truly heart warming. 

Happy Birthday Rosie!!!!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Rosie J. Hoover thanks you all for the birthday wishes. She is now lying on my bed, completely exhausted, with her belly up and trying to recover from her food party. Bless her  there is nothing in this world she loves more than her food.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Happy 2nd Birthday Rosie*

*Hope you've had a lovely day and enjoyed all your lovely food  **xxx*​
Thanks for updating us, I'm pleased to hear she's getting more confident  Made me :lol: when you said she's spying on the neighbours  And great photos of the beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: Birthday girl ​​


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

I have just read the beginning of this thread then jumped to the final couple of pages, and am so happy to discover you chose to give little 'maya' the chance of a loving home ..and that she has blossomed into the lovely Rosie! :001_wub: I'm now inspired to go back for the marathon read  

Happy Birthday beautiful Rosie! x


----------

